# Fighting in hockey.......WHY?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Why is fighting allowed in hockey but in no other professional sport (okay, minus boxing and amateur wrestling)? But I'm curious as to why the referees just stand there and let the guys scrap it out, meanwhile if there's a fight in any other major league, the players involved are suspended for multiple games......


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Because hockey would be boring without the fights?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Why is fighting allowed in hockey but in no other professional sport (okay, minus boxing and amateur wrestling)? But I'm curious as to why the referees just stand there and let the guys scrap it out, meanwhile if there's a fight in any other major league, the players involved are suspended for multiple games...... *


Two words:

French Canadian 

Just a couple of goods guys having fun. Whats wrong with that?


----------



## Tanic (Apr 23, 2002)

Fighting is all but unofficially sanctioned by the league offices. Probably doesn't have too much to do with crowd pleasing (although it's often a plus). 

Hockey is one of few sports in which all players carry around instruments of injury. It's accepted that having a few scraps with the fists is better than risking eye gouging with the stick blades.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Fighting is penalized in hockey the same as it would be in any other sport, just not as harshly. The real question is why take it out? It has been a part of the game for a long time and it has been on the decline as of late anyway, so why are people starting to criticize it all of a sudden. I don't mind hockey in fighting, I think it prevents a lot of the cheap shots in the game that we are now seeing more of since they took out the instigator rule. I would rather have a fight then a guy out with a broken ankle from a slash that, knowing the NHL, would probably go unsuspended.


Hockey is a game won and lost on emotion. At times emotion comes to a head and fights breakout. 

It is also one of those sports where players can cause a lot more damage with their sticks and play then with fighting. Fighting is preferable then stickwork and dirty hits. 

Think about it. Would you rather duke it out, or take a piece of lumber in the face?


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Hockey from what Mark said is correct. It would be borrrrrring without it. Last night's Kings game was really boring for the last 2 periods. Darn near fell out of me seat when Palffy scored seconds into the game though. Best thing late in last night's game was the little skirmish after the final bell. Tonight's Kings game will be watched after the bulk of the baseball is over with and hopefully with a Kings lead in the 2nd period.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree, hockey would be nothing without the fights. The best part about going to a hockey game is to see the fights. Nothing can explain the rush that goes through the crowd when a fight breaks out. It makes it worthwhile to sit through 2 hours of a boring game to see the 30 seconds of fighting.


----------



## Brian Hill (Apr 23, 2002)

I've always thought it interesting that when it happens on the ice, you may get a 2, 5 or 10 minute penalty, but on the street it's at least 5th degree assault, probably good for a night or two in county and a date with the judge.  

Fights certainly do get the crowd into it (especially with the Wild, who do not fight much it seems), and can be almost strategically used to get the team fired up and back into the game if they appear to be taking the night off (as the Wild sometimes do  ).


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brian Hill _
> *I've always thought it interesting that when it happens on the ice, you may get a 2, 5 or 10 minute penalty, but on the street it's at least 5th degree assault, probably good for a night or two in county and a date with the judge.
> *


Talk to Marty McSorley :righton:

Marty McSorley Unoffical Fan Page...


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

One reason fighting is so prominent in pro hockey is because there is so much clutching and grabbing. It would be nice if some of the excessive holding could be eliminated, so the game would be more free-flowing and more goals would be scored. Plus, the clutching and holding slows down the superstars reducing their effectiveness. In short, eliminating the overly abundant clutching and grabbing would likely reduce fighting and inject excitement into the game. That being said, pro hockey has the most exciting playoffs in my opinion(with football a pretty close second).


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

TheFighting you speak of takes place in the NHL asd most of the minor leagues. While fighting is not unheard of in the NCAA or the juniors it is dealt with more severely and therefore does nt occur nearly as soften..

THe NHL could clean its house but has apparently decided not to. This appeals to a hard core of fans but may discourage others.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

The real reason for fighting in hockey is that the Canadians do not have any F16's in Afghanistan to drop bombs on Americans


----------



## Angelfish (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike _
> *Hockey from what Mark said is correct. It would be borrrrrring without it. Last night's Kings game was really boring for the last 2 periods. Darn near fell out of me seat when Palffy scored seconds into the game though. Best thing late in last night's game was the little skirmish after the final bell. Tonight's Kings game will be watched after the bulk of the baseball is over with and hopefully with a Kings lead in the 2nd period. *


Their is more action in an average hockey game (or as it is popularily called in the US ICEHOCKEY) in one period than an entire game of baseball, football. Ususally hockey is non stop end to end action. Hockey can potentially go non stop for up to 20 minutes, but I don't think it ever will, but you may see 7 or 8 minutes of non stop action. As for fighting in the game (IT DOESN'T NEED IT), however I don't mind watching millionares beating the tar out of one another every once in a while.:hi:


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Brian Hill .... love your logo! Wild with the cup in 5 years!!!

anyway I have heard rumors the one of the teams is considering bringing in the Hanson triplets (Slapshot) to clean up house.

Actually it is human nature to wait for violence ... the same thing in car racing .. I think people think they are cheated without a good crash, or football when a player goes nuts like that guy from New Orleans last year and the fans cheered louder than ever. Look at a baseball game when the bean ball starts bench clearing brawls .. the fans love it. I guess it is human nature to like it ... right Triple H!


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *TheFighting you speak of takes place in the NHL asd most of the minor leagues. While fighting is not unheard of in the NCAA or the juniors it is dealt with more severely and therefore does nt occur nearly as soften..
> 
> THe NHL could clean its house but has apparently decided not to. This appeals to a hard core of fans but may discourage others. *


Most players in junior and other lower levels wear full face guards, making fighting a pretty pointless idea.

Last night's Islanders/Leafs game is a good example of why there is fighting in the NHL. The previous game saw two of the nastiest plays in recent years. First, Toronto's Gary Roberts spots Kenny Jonsson fighting for the puck in the corner. He charges full-speed from outside the blue line and slams him from behind (face first) into the glass, leaving him unconscious and knocking him out for the rest of the season.

Soon after, Toronto's Darcy Tucker goes low with a hip check right at Michael Peca's knee. The two of them have had a war of words during the series, and Tucker had repeatedly threatened to get Peca. Well he got him, all right. Peca's blown-out knee will be operated on later this week and he will be out six months.

These two vicious plays were reviewed by the NHL and they saw fit to issue no suspensions. This decision came a day after they suspended Boston's Kyle McLaren for only one or two games (the remainder of their current series) for nearly killing Richard Zednik with a forearm to the face.

The league tells the players to leave the discipline up to them, and then they don't take action when it's warranted. The league is essentially telling the players that if you want someone to be punished, then do it yourself. That's why they fight.

If you want to eliminate fighting, the league must get tough when disciplining violent actions. Roberts and Tucker should have been suspended for at least 6 playoff games (not regular season games), and McLaren at least 10 games.

There should be no tolerance for dirty play. These pro leagues will suspend drug users for as much as a full season, when their actions hurt nobody but themselves. Intentionally try to hurt someone else, and it's just part of the game?


----------

